# HELP weight gain simple recipes please!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My goal is for Bella to gain 2lbs. I would love to see her at 8 lbs. Besides the satin balls does anyone have any other recipies that I can feed as her primary diet? Keep in mind she is extrmely picky and will often refuse food for days! It is so stressful. I need simple easy recipies that are a complete diet. I hope to find something that won't make her turn her nose up!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Linda!

I know exactly how you feel, this is why I went homecooked was to mainly put some weight on Gucci. I really mix up her diet ALOT, the 2 staples that I use that I believe helped put weight on her and give her added nutrition was the K9RX and Fortified Rice baby cereal, here's the link for the K9RX:

www.k9rx.com

It is powder form and you can add it to just about ANYTHING and increase the calories while flavoring the food and giving her vitamins! Since Gucci is picky and will still skip meals, I like to "beef up" her food when she does eat. Sometimes, I just mix it together with the Gerber's Rice cereal with some hot water and sprinkle grated cheese on top and stir a little bit of cheese in, and she usually gobbles that up.

I think the real key for ME was figuring out which foods she LOVES and going that angle. She loves turkey, lamb and steak.

She's a bit peculiar about food that has been frozen and cooked in bulk, so what I will do is make a carb/veggie/fruit blend and store it separately in the fridge, and then I'll either bake or pan cook whatever meat (usually I do 2 days worth at a time) and then mix it all together.

I know you asked for recipes, sorry I rambled on! But I thought it might help! lol

Here's a few recipes:

2 turkey breasts (sauteed in olive oil or baked) seasoned with sage

and for the side I'll do
2 cups cooked rice (white or brown) OR 2 cups pasta (Either macaroni, broken spaghetti noodles or other crushed/broken noodles) Then I'll add a cup of mixed veggies (for example: peas, carrots, celery) Then I'll throw in a cooked apple (usually chopped and microwaved) A scoop of K9RX, sometimes I'll put shredded cheese on it and melt it! 

Here's another one she loves:

Doggie Pizza:

1 refriderated biscuit
1/3-1/2 cup cooked ground meat w/ garlic, diced tomatos,
Dab of pizza sauce or olive oil
Mozz cheese and basil

Smoosh the biscuit FLAT, put on greased cookie sheet, add sauce/oil (supplements), add ground meat,tomatos and melted cheese and basil, cook for about 15 min at 350 or so.

And then I cut it up and she gobbles it down. The kids love those too 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow Kara, I knew you would come to my rescue! I will order the K9RX right away. That's exactly what I am looking for. It sounds like a weight gain powder that I can add to everything. Do I need to add any other supplements or will this stuff take care of it? 
I am excited! I would much rather her have a pot belly than skin and bones. It is si heartbreaking watching her starve herself. Thank you so much!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow Kara, I knew you would come to my rescue! I will order the K9RX right away. That's exactly what I am looking for. It sounds like a weight gain powder that I can add to everything. Do I need to add any other supplements or will this stuff take care of it? 
I am excited! I would much rather her have a pot belly than skin and bones. It is si heartbreaking watching her starve herself. Thank you so much!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I like Solid Gold Seameal as it put weight on my maltese. I just put it on her kibble and she loved it as everyone said she would. But be realistic on the weight gain-It would be similar to a 150lb person gaining 50lbs. Belle went from 4.6 to 5.1 when she was doing a lot of agility but I bet she is down again. She didn't put on pudge but she built up muscle.

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda,

You're welcome! I've still got my thinking cap on for you! And I'm sure someone else will pop in with other ideas.

I really researched the vitamins/supps...ALOT and I kept coming back to the K9RX, it really has it all and is human-grade w/ no chemicals/preservatives, etc. It is 'pricey', but it will last a LONG time, the bucket is HUGE! lol, and I only use about 1/4 a scoop per meal since she's wee little.

In the beginning when I was mixing the rice cereal and K9RX, she flipped her nose up at it for about a week, but then she started eating it, and now..she loves it! lol Especially after I added the bits of cheese to it! Its like her vitamin-booster to fill the gaps.

I really think you can get 2 lbs on her, no problemo!  But I do think it will take a few months, depending on how much exercise she gets, etc. Gucci went from 6 to 8.5 in about 4 months.

But if Bella is a picky eater like Gucci, you have to mix it up and keep it "fresh". I'll buy meats and freeze half and then pull out like a chicken breast and a portion of a lamb steak and alternate those for 4-5 meals, and I'll do the carb/veg side OR the baby cereal w/ K9RX..I think the variety keeps her interested more to actually EAT it.

What about Peanut butter? That's high in calories, will she eat that?

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry I do not have any recipes for picky eaters, mine have always been just the opposite!!!!!! Is Bella very active? It seems most dogs that are picky eaters are the less active. In the past I have had dogs that came to me that did not have a very good appetite. After a few days running and playing things changed for them at dinner time. 

I did notice, when showing, a number of dogs that seemed to lack any muscle. They were very thin under their beautiful coats. Most judges want to find muscle under the coat whether it is a toy or working dog. A well muscled dog usually has a good a appetite.

A breeder told me a long time ago that a dog will not starve unless the food is not offered or there is a health question. A healthy dog will eat what it needs. I would not try to force weight on them. Young dogs like teenagers are usually slim, most older dogs will gain weight on a normal diet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> A breeder told me a long time ago that a dog will not starve unless the food is not offered or there is a health question. A healthy dog will eat what it needs. I would not try to force weight on them. Young dogs like teenagers are usually slim, most older dogs will gain weight on a normal diet.


Boy am I noticing that more and more as mine age. I need to make sure my older dogs get proper exercise, and that they eat _their_ food (and not the others) so I feel them individually. My young active ones are thinner, but as long as they are getting daily exercise and building muscle, I'm glad. Just like people need regular fitness activities to stay in shape. I can't seem to put any fat on one of my girls, but she is so extremely active and will literally do laps around the yard and jump over obstacles at every given chance. She's my track & field girl. 

Sandi, I know we've talked privately about dogs needing to be in shape, but I'm glad you brought it up here.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's an interesting theory, but I honestly can't see any increased appetite after exercise. I'll have to pay more attention to how she eats after 'jogging' with my DD. Typically, she runs around alot every day, especially outside when we play ball or chase, and then she'll jog 3-4X a week and my husband or I will usually walk her another 3-4X a week. Is that not enough exercise?

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi-are probably right. I should feed individually as Kimberly but I don't. In my case Belle isn't picky with her food as long as it isn't dry kibble  She does spend the entire day begging, trying to get people food and with kibble she eats right before bed- well plain kibble. But when I put food down in the morning, it doesn't matter what it is she scarfs it-usually seameal and kibble and some frozen veggies. I think the Seameal added to her weight gain because it made her mow down the kibble that is normally there. She is very muscular in nature. Dora even more so.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Guys!
Great tips! I hope to order the K9rX and seameal when I get home. Bella is not much of a peanut butter eater. Its been awhile since I tried it, so maybe I will try again.

Bella gets an hour off leash walk per day. This is really the only time she get active. She runs like a nut and gets very playful at this time. The rest of the day, she mainly just lies around and polices the other dogs.

LOL! Maybe 2lbs is unrealistic but I wanted her to be 10lbs! I am settling at 8! Time for some satin balls mixed with K9RX and seameal!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

When we had the grooming seminar (http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2581) the handler did mention feeding. He always feeds Purina Pro Plan and feels with the engineers and developers the large dog food companies hire to develop their dog foods most people are not equipped to improve on it. Also he has some picky eaters when they arrive but in a few days they are eating what he gives and enjoying it. Most of us will not let our dogs go long enough for them to get the point of "this is all you are going to get". His point was that he sees picky owners but not picky dogs.

A dog that is offered their food and nothing else is usually not picky. I can always tell when Smarty has been given people food. She will leave her dog food act like she is starving and will beg if she sees you eating. I ignore her and that night all of her dry kibble disappears.

Granted some dogs handle one brand of food better than the others, and some owners prefer one over the other, but I don't think *most* of us can come up with a truly balanced diet for the life span of our dogs. I know I can't, seven human dinners a week is wearing on my brain.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

When Lola had her annual vet visit in in the fall, I was told that she had to put on some weight. I did not try the home cooking with her but I did change her food to Innova. She has put on maybe 2lbs or so and she is not inhaling her food like she did before. Innova food in the dk green bag seemed to work really well for her. I think it is chicken, turkey, apples etc. not the red meat version.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sandi,
I tried that with Bella. I would put her food down and if she didn't eat it, i would take it away until the next mealtime. She went 3 days! I could not take it anymore. I think she doesn't mind that feeling of starvation. I really think she has an eating disorder.

I ordered the K-9RX and if that doesn't work, I will also give the Solid Gold stuff a try.

Tonight I made the satin balls and loaded up a plate of that mixed with Natures Variety freeze dried, and Natural balance turkey roll. Bella ate almost the entire plate. the Natural Balance is still her favorite. I also had to cook the satin balls. I think we are on our way to a fatter, healthier Bella! Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda,
I received some samples from this company and the lady said that they were great for putting on weight or maintaining weight. If you want to pm me your address I could send you a sample of powerchow2 and vertex.

http://www.thedogathlete.com/shop/supplements/

Amanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, Thanks Amanda! Let me check this out and see if my petstore can get it. You can keep your sample. Bella is doing great. She is about 6.6lbs now. I hope to get her up to 7lbs soon! Maybe this stuff will help. I will check it out now. Thanks!!!!


----------

